# Long 1310DT



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys I an looking for a little higher hp tractor to run my Krone AM323 that I just picked up. I currently have a Ford 3910 that will get moved to rake and tedder duty full time.

Anyway this will be mostly a mower/little bit of tillage tractor to renovate some fields when needed. But I found a Long 1310DT 4wd w/cab and a/c. I haven't been to look at it in person but pictures and talking to the gentleman sound exactly what I am looking for minus a loader. Have any of you run or still run longs? Should I run or take the 2 hr drive to check it out?

Thanks,
-Matt


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You aren't going to find many Long supporters, BUT everything has a value. What's the price on this odd duck?


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Good tires, new a/c pump, suppose to start in freezing weather no problem. Asking $5500. Like I said I haven't been to look at it.

I would love a new holland 7740 or something along those lines with loader but for $5k if it gets me going for the spring I might be better off till I can afford something newer and nicer.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Neighbor has a Long. Have no idea what model it is. Nothing but problems. Actually, I think it's been replaced with a Kubota.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you want to put a loader on it, finding mounts might be a challenge. Personally, I'd rent a tractor until a better option emerged. Or else offer the seller scrap price and find out how desperate he is


----------

